# Poly bags and little twist ties



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I cannot seem to find those 4x6 poly bags at a company that also has those small colorful twists that go with them. I'd like to order from the same company. Looked at papermart, uline, etc. Am I looking for the right thing? Are they called something besides poly bags?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Uline has them, I just ordered some. Smaller amounts from aromahaven.com


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Papermart has both.. Look under cello bags for the bags.

http://www.papermart.com/Product Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=4408&SubGroupID=20980#20980

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicki! Those crimp ties were exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Anita try http://www.nashvillewraps.com nice selection


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I found the crimps and bags and ordered them at aromahaven. I didn't need a lot of them. I already have some of those longer ties that they have at papermart. I bookmarked nashville wraps.com. They've got great prices on their bags...which I need to order but not today. I just ordered about a million dollars of stuff over the last couple days!


----------

